# Entered the modern world



## rebel1jake (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everyone I just entered the modern world and purchased my first computer!!! The first thing i had to do was check out my favorite subject and that of course is predator hunting. This is the best fourm out there. I have been doing this crazy addicting hunting for about 15 years. I've had some luck and some disapointment over this time but it is a great sport. I look forword to learning more and maybe help out alittle too.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the computer age.
You will not be dissapointed hanging out here. 
Lots of good guys and discussion.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome and congrates on the big purchase


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to an unlimited supply of fact, fiction, bad spelling, and knee deep BS.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

fasenbuster said:


> Welcome to an unlimited supply of fact, fiction, bad spelling, and knee deep BS.


+1 on that.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS,, HOPE YOU USE IT RIGHT. IT'S A GOOD TOOL TO LEARN ON. EVERYTHING ON IT IS NOT TRUE. DON'T DO LIKE I DID WITH MY FIRST COMPUTER;; IT STARTED MESSING UP AND I TOOK IT OUTSIDE AND SET IT ON A STUMP AND PROCEEDED TO FILL IT WITH LEAD. ALL KINDA BULLETS!!!!!!


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea my last two computers died of an lead overdose. :sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just remember, there is a LOT of BS on the internet, so when you hear something that sounds a bit fishy, it probably is.

Also, don't become one of those guys that feels like because he is hidden behind a keyboard, all manners should go out the window. There are a TON of guys on here that know BUNCHES about hunting, fishing, shooting, etc. But attitudes and lip shut a lot of guys down.

Have fun with the new computer, but remember what your first passion is:hunting.


----------

